# Banquet for Battery steam up 08, sign up.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Here it is please post your name and how many with you,(by name) so we don't double count. 
thanks 
$16 per person covers 
tips/tax 
you get salad, choice fried chicken or roastbeef. 
vegetable, patato, dinner rolls and dessert. 
***Mixed drinks, pop can be extra at the bar.*** 

Dinner at 6:00 Sat night 

No steps to go down, new place , directions will be given Sat. 
Door prizes and anouncements after. 
Carrie (my wife) will give out tickets as you come in. 

Please pay before dinner because its too much work afterwards. 

Friday evening will will be at the old CB&Q Depot and we will have the big room this time. 
I need to know by the 19th so the restrant can order the food . 
Please tell your friends if they are not on line. 

thanks 


Marty and Carrie ,Wil 3 of us.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Marty..... 

Kay and I will be there for both Friday night 

and the banquet Saturday.... 

That's a total of 2 for each night. 

We're only paying for 2 each night. We've instucted our orphaned child, JJ that he has to pay for himself. 

AND we've told him to shower, wear clean clothes and a big black hat. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, Reba and I will be there both nights. 

Henson


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty, 
Kristi and I will be there both nights also 

Rodney


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Patsy, myself and our kids Karissa and Eric will be there for Sat. night. That's four for dinner!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Susie and Jim Carter will attend the Sat. Banquet. We hope to make it for Friday night, but can not confirm [depends on how quickly we can get there after Susie gets off work]. 

This post is a duplicate of the one on Aristo forum. 

Jim Carter


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Diana and I will be there for Saturday night.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom Huisenga - 1 
both Friday & Saturday 

tom h


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Put me down for Both Nights 

Oh Yea I'm the one with the big cowboy hat.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, me and Holly will be there both nights.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
I sent you an email, but thought I'd sign here also. Ron Teten and I will be there both nights. 
Jerry


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

count me in for TWO for Saturday night...


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty count me in for Carolyn and myself. 

Thanks 

Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone needs to talk Donny and Karen into coming.......


----------



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

Marty, Christy and I will be there both nights. 

Bernie Alsbrook


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, Please put me down for one. 

Bill


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 


Ryan and I are planning to attend this year, the good Lord willing and the creek don't rise. 

I'll also be bringing a bunch of stuff to sell or trade. 

Andre'


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Sharon and I will be there for Saturday night. We hope to be there Friday night, but it depends on how soon we get started Friday morning and traffic/weather along the way.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, Please add Jane and myself to the list for both Friday and Saturday evenings... 

thanks 
Andy


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty 
Dennis and Martha for Friday and Saturday 
Dennis


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Please add Jan and myself for both Friday and Saturday evenings.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ric 
I really was starting to wonder or worry because usually your the first one to post. 
I wish everyone could come, the 3 days fly by so fast. 

39 folks so far.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

Make it 40, I'll be there.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty please put me down for both dinners. 
Also put down for both dinners Bruce Stockbridge and James Mitchell.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 09/08/2008 4:53 AM
Marty, 
Make it 40, I'll be there. 





NO WAY!!???/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

I'm from Missouri..show me! 

Bubba


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Well it looks like we will be there on Saturday for the banquet, so plan on 2 more. 
Fred


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred 
thats funny,Carrie Just asked me before you posted, Is Ethel and Fred coming? They are coming aren't they?? 
hehehe


----------



## mewilkinson (Jan 2, 2008)

Barb and Mike will be there Saturday night.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Marty: Put down Renee and I for both nights.


----------



## Joe Hall (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Marty, 
I will be there for both nights. 
Joe Hall


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all 
PLEASE ask your friends and any who you think are coming to the banquet thats not on MLS I need a count by the morning of the 19th to place the order. 
54 so far


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, 
I see that Dennis hurt his back and won't be able to attend the banquet SAT. NITE. If it's OK. I will take one of his spots at the banquet Sat nite. My plans for Sunday have changed and I can attend the banquet. 
Leon Peterson


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Leon, thats fine. got it down


----------

